# A FUN day running on the Rio Gracie



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Today was just run some stuff day.
some of the "Stuff" making the roster were
An LGB Circus Train with Bubble car
Santa hand cart
Dumbo and Timothy
Nemo
Blue Mack Switcher
Casey Jr.
Fortuna Flyer
Grace's favorite - a pink Bubble Yum car 
and with commentary and an appearance, "Ace" our half Shepard half lab.

To pay for today's excursions, I also ran a special Beer only freight consist.
The last train on the video is my very first train, an LGB White Pass starter set. 



I had fun.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy the layout has come along way since I last saw photos. 

Kinda down day with no SWGRS this weekend. Spent some time rebuilding some El Cheepo cars and turning an LBH caboose into a track cleaner car.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes, Tommy.... Looks like you did have fun on a great day of running..... 

Super..


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat layout and looks like it was a good day for you..











Tk' s for sharing your day. Noel


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy what was that little blue engine running on the loop. Could you post a picture of it . It looked interesting. Thanks pete.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,
It is a Hartland Mighty Mack Switcher 


















Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

No tommy not that one it was the little steam looking one.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommie good to see bubble car still working, fun times there.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pete on 18 Nov 2013 07:27 PM 
No tommy not that one it was the little steam looking one. Pete,

I believe you asking about the Accucraft Disney, Casey Junior steam engine from the film "Dumbo".


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,

You mean this one?








?

If so, then Gary is correct.
This is an Accucraft Casey Jr. Locomotive. 



















Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------

